# closest boat launch to the rigs



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

is there a better spot to launch a boat than in pensacola to get out to petronius.

would rather get the 15 mpg in my truck than the 1.5 in the boat for as long as possible


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Fort Morgan, Alabama is closest and is a good ramp. That will save you about 12 nm of open water plus a few in the bay. Boggy Point will save you about 20 road miles and cost you5 or6water miles compared to Fort Morgan (assume you are coming from P'cola).

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/boat-ramps/


----------

